# Jobs for Software Engineer



## SMR1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello everyone, I want to know which city has the best job opportunities for Software Engineer.


----------



## appguy (Jun 15, 2018)

*Tough market*



SMR1 said:


> Hello everyone, I want to know which city has the best job opportunities for Software Engineer.


Melbourne and Sydney.
But it is a very difficult sector to enter. Australia is not a software producer, they are consumers only. With the new technologies such as Cloud, SaaS, AI and stronger encryption, outsourcing is becoming much easier. So ICT people in general and specially software engineers, have a very hard time to find a job even in Melbourne.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

In general Sydney & Melbourne have more opportunities than other cities or towns.


----------

